# The ARC has lots of cats and kittens looking for forever homes



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

We have so many cats and kittens still waiting for there forever homes. If anyone thinks they can give any a loving home please get in touch either through here or my fb page (link at bottom)
I'll list them all for now and add photos as i go along
Otto is a white and black male kitten who arrived at 1 day old without his mom. Macey, bless her took him and 3 other kittens on and nursed and care for them alongside her own 4 kittens until she sadly passed away when they were 5 weeks old. The other remaining kitten from that litter is Abby, little tabby girl, she is one of Macey's own kittens. Born at just 60g she struggled at first and missed her mom terribly when she died. Both of these are quiet kittens and very loving. It would be nice if they stayed together but is not a necessity. They are both 16 weeks old now.
http://[URL=http://s1240.photobucket.com/user/bsjlmb/media/rescue%20cats/IMG_67091_zps4894301b.jpg.html]
http://[URL=http://s1240.photobucket.com/user/bsjlmb/media/rescue%20cats/IMG_64611_zps4e0f99f2.jpg.html]

Next we have Amber, Willow and Jack. These three are Bella's remaining kittens out of 8 that she reared. They are now almost 18 weeks old and again, very friendly - Amber is a little shy but is getting more confident everyday
http://[URL=http://s1240.photobucket.com/user/bsjlmb/media/rescue%20cats/IMG_67071_zps7b704e63.jpg.html]
http://[URL=http://s1240.photobucket.com/user/bsjlmb/media/rescue%20cats/IMG_67081_zpse5238b9a.jpg.html]
http://[URL=http://s1240.photobucket.com/user/bsjlmb/media/rescue%20cats/IMG_67001_zps824772a9.jpg.html]

Next we have Sassy, Jasmine, Ruby and Milo. These were Clover's four kittens and were found with their mom in an old lady's shed when they were a few weeks old. They are 16 weeks old now and are the most loving kittens
Sassy and Jasmine
http://[URL=http://s1240.photobucket.com/user/bsjlmb/media/rescue%20cats/991c3fec-6e03-4a89-be40-c58609548d73_zps63bf68a1.jpg.html]

Ruby
http://[URL=http://s1240.photobucket.com/user/bsjlmb/media/rescue%20cats/IMG_66611_zps5611ad40.jpg.html]

Milo
http://[URL=http://s1240.photobucket.com/user/bsjlmb/media/rescue%20cats/10294235_740007902703382_6851565812938313933_n_zps1b3f68ce.jpg.html]

Next we have Lulu and her two kittens. The kittens are actually as big as Lulu if not bigger now. She is a tiny girl who was used just to have kittens by her previous owner  All three are waiting for a forever home. Her kittens are now almost 21 weeks old and they've had no interest at all - probably because of their colour
Lulu
http://[URL=http://s1240.photobucket.com/user/bsjlmb/media/rescue%20cats/20140812_110711_zpsa920c688.jpg.html]

http://[URL=http://s1240.photobucket.com/user/bsjlmb/media/rescue%20cats/20140812_110536_zps51e4a6fe.jpg.html]
http://[URL=http://s1240.photobucket.com/user/bsjlmb/media/rescue%20cats/20140812_110158_zpsd9b8f868.jpg.html]

Next we have Freda and her kittens Freddie and Flo. They were all found dumped in an overgrown alley way whenthe kittens were around 5 weeks old They are now 17 weeks old and ready to go to a forever home. Again, there has been no interest in any of these most probably due to their colour
Freda
http://[URL=http://s1240.photobucket.com/user/bsjlmb/media/rescue%20cats/20140812_110254_zps3a39b831.jpg.html]
http://[URL=http://s1240.photobucket.com/user/bsjlmb/media/rescue%20cats/20140702_170829_zps6ddefab9.jpg.html]
More to follow as soon as i get time - just off to feed kittens


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

Agh this breaking my heart  I have 6 cats already and no space! Really hope they get homes soon!


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

Next we have Dotty and Dinky. These are two of the kittens that arrived here after a concerned member of the public saw them living alongside upto 20 stray cats in someones garden. The family originally wanted all of them gone but i only had space for th 4 kittens to start off with. The family then refused to let us take the rest as they wanted more kittens for the children to play with:cursing: These were quite poorly and so hungry when they arrived  Two have now found homes but these two are still waiting for there forever homes. It would be lovely if they went together as they are very close. Both of these have short tails, Dinky's being the shortest. My vet says they were not born like it and they must have rotted and fell off They are probably about 13 weeks old but are quite small so haven't been spayed yet. Both girls should be ready to leave in about 2-3 weeks time

Dotty
http://[URL=http://s1240.photobucket.com/user/bsjlmb/media/rescue%20cats/IMG_68291_zps6cc15687.jpg.html]

Dinky
http://[URL=http://s1240.photobucket.com/user/bsjlmb/media/rescue%20cats/10511530_736114486426057_8168670789497791667_o_zps5ad42236.jpg.html]

Holly's two kittens are now back up for adoption too. Again it would be lovely for them to go together but this isn't always possible. They are now 7 weeks old so won't be ready for another 5 weeks or so. The little girl was a normal delivery but the little tabby boy decided he didn't want to come into the world and had to be delivered by c-section. Holly may also be up for adoption again if things don't work out for her new owner to be so please get in touch if you may be interested
http://[URL=http://s1240.photobucket.com/user/bsjlmb/media/rescue%20cats/IMG_68281_zpsd67f8dce.jpg.html]
http://[URL=http://s1240.photobucket.com/user/bsjlmb/media/rescue%20cats/IMG_66621_zpsa3c3a5fd.jpg.html]

More to follow later


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

All those kittens are innocent victims. They shouldn't be at a shelter. Glad they crossed your path. Thank you for everything you do to rehome them.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

What beauties they all are Sally. :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub: A credit to your devoted hard work and healing compassion. I pray they all find homes soon.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

I still have lots more to add but it will probably be tomorrow now. Off to feed kittens again now


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Goodness me, even _more_ kitties still to come?? How are you off for Kitten Food at present - need more yet?


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

chillminx said:


> Goodness me, even _more_ kitties still to come?? How are you off for Kitten Food at present - need more yet?


I have 42 kittens in rescue and 10 adults at present Chillminx Not all are with me though before anyone starting complaining about how many i have - i do have foster homes.
It's so busy and i've had to turn so many away which i hate doing but there are only so many you can take in. I've had extra quarantine pens/runs built to accomodate some of them. Kitten food is what i need more than anything at the moment. I tend to search the internet for deals such as the other day i had £20 off a £60 spend on a home delivery from sainsburys so 24 boxes of kitten food were ordered at 2 for £5 which cost me £40 instead of £60. That will last about 4 days!!


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

CG, I see Sainsbury's are doing 2 boxes for £5 on Whiskas Kitten Food. Is that OK for your kits? If so, the one in jelly or the one in gravy?


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

chillminx said:


> CG, I see Sainsbury's are doing 2 boxes for £5 on Whiskas Kitten Food. Is that OK for your kits? If so, the one in jelly or the one in gravy?


That's what i've been getting lately, either sort as they eat both. I got a code off vouchercodes to save me £20. I always look out for any way to save


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

Otto the white and black kitten in the first photo has now left for his forever home. Dinky has also been reserved and Daisy has had two of her kittens reserved by another family and they may be taking Daisy too I also have a bit of interest in several other kittens so at last things are moving again. It had gone quiet during the holidays but we seem to have picked up again now thankfully
I must get and add the rest as there are plenty to choose from


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

Thought I would had a better photo of Daisy. She's still with me sadly as the couple that adopted two of her kittens couldn't manage Daisy too. 

I've also added photos of Tammy and Esmay. 

Tammy is a short haired black and white cat, aged approx 15 months.
She is spayed and is negative for FIV/FeLV.
She is very friendly and loves to snuggle up on your bed.

Esmay is now 16 weeks old and is due to be spayed next week.
She is a long haired torti and white kitten and is adorable.
She is still a little shy but is getting better everyday but is more confident when around her mom.

Next are some updated photos of Holly's kittens - Rosie and Jim - they are the two to the right of the photo
Ideally i would like these two to be adopted together as they are very close x

Don't forget i still have all the others needing homes and lots of black kittens and cats too


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

A few more photos of kittens and cats needing forever homes, there are more but i'll add them later 

http://[URL=http://s1240.photobucket.com/user/bsjlmb/media/rescue%20cats/IMG_71211_zps3c08115f.jpg.html]
http://[URL=http://s1240.photobucket.com/user/bsjlmb/media/rescue%20cats/IMG_71831_zps28672aed.jpg.html]
http://[URL=http://s1240.photobucket.com/user/bsjlmb/media/rescue%20cats/IMG_71951_zpsa9c647c5.jpg.html]
http://[URL=http://s1240.photobucket.com/user/bsjlmb/media/rescue%20cats/IMG_71931_zpsc2637474.jpg.html]
http://[URL=http://s1240.photobucket.com/user/bsjlmb/media/rescue%20cats/IMG_71901_zps21a39dd6.jpg.html]
http://[URL=http://s1240.photobucket.com/user/bsjlmb/media/rescue%20cats/IMG_71301_zpsa5c2e15d.jpg.html]
http://[URL=http://s1240.photobucket.com/user/bsjlmb/media/rescue%20cats/IMG_71991_zps9f8040fb.jpg.html]
http://[URL=http://s1240.photobucket.com/user/bsjlmb/media/rescue%20cats/IMG_71701_zpsaaac8490.jpg.html]
http://[URL=http://s1240.photobucket.com/user/bsjlmb/media/rescue%20cats/IMG_71981_zps2fea02a3.jpg.html]
http://[URL=http://s1240.photobucket.com/user/bsjlmb/media/rescue%20cats/IMG_71941_zps5a77d49b.jpg.html]
http://[URL=http://s1240.photobucket.com/user/bsjlmb/media/rescue%20cats/IMG_71131_zps4bda1af5.jpg.html]


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

A quick update to say that Abby and Amber have now gone to their forever homes. Tammy and Esmay have a viewing next week so hopefully they will have found their new home together and i have someone coming later today to choose two kittens hopefully. I also have a couple more viewings next week too. Things are picking up now the holidays are over thankfully. We still have lots of adult cats and kittens looking for their forever homes including two new boys, Neville and Billy. 

Neville is black and white, 14 weeks old, neutered and the most adorable fuss pot. He is ready to leave immediately. 

Billy arrived as Bella You would think at 9 months old the owners would have realised that this little pussy cat was male not female - there are two quite obvious signs Anyway, Billy is very loving and playful. He will be neutered next week then is ready for someone to love him forever


----------



## SageFemme (Jul 30, 2014)

Aww bless them :001_wub:

My mum is actually looking for a rescue cat at the moment, but would prefer one about 1 or 2 rather than a kitten or much older cat.

Where abouts is the ARC?


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

SageFemme said:


> Aww bless them :001_wub:
> 
> My mum is actually looking for a rescue cat at the moment, but would prefer one about 1 or 2 rather than a kitten or much older cat.
> 
> Where abouts is the ARC?


We are in wolverhampton west midlands but have rehomed all over the country. i have some lovely young adults in at the moment. All are neutered and blod tested for FIV/FeLV so you don't have to worry about that. We even arrange transport if it's needed  if you are on fb take a look at the link in my signature. a lot of the cats are on there but i also have a gorgeous dilute tortie who is so loving and friendly. she's only 13 months old and has just finished raising a litter of 5 kittens


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

Some of the adult cats needing forever homes
Libby, Izzy, Daisy and Freda


----------



## SageFemme (Jul 30, 2014)

cats galore said:


> We are in wolverhampton west midlands but have rehomed all over the country. i have some lovely young adults in at the moment. All are neutered and blod tested for FIV/FeLV so you don't have to worry about that. We even arrange transport if it's needed  if you are on fb take a look at the link in my signature. a lot of the cats are on there but i also have a gorgeous dilute tortie who is so loving and friendly. she's only 13 months old and has just finished raising a litter of 5 kittens


Fab will definitely take a look! How strict are they about rehoming? My mum is disabled, in a wheelchair. She lives in sheltered accommodation but it's a ground floor open plan flat with a door to her own little courtyard garden area. She has ataxia, so her speech is a bit slurred and she is in a wheelchair, and she has carers that come in to help her bath and make her dinner. But mentally and in every other way she is fine. She had a rescue cat who died about 3 years ago, and she said she didn't want to get another pet because she was devastated when Sadie passed away but recently she's been looking into getting another cat.

She's in most of the time, she goes to physio 3x a week for a couple of hours but generally she would be at home all the time. When she had her previous cat the carers fed her and changed the litter tray but she was a fab companion for my mum, really cheered her up and made her not feel too alone.

The only thing I'm thinking some rescues may be put off by the facts I've mentioned. She had to go to a few rescues last time until finding one that were happy with her situation but she was in a different area then.

Hmm I don't know, sorry for hijacking your thread, maybe thinking out loud a bit :laugh:


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

SageFemme said:


> Fab will definitely take a look! How strict are they about rehoming? My mum is disabled, in a wheelchair. She lives in sheltered accommodation but it's a ground floor open plan flat with a door to her own little courtyard garden area. She has ataxia, so her speech is a bit slurred and she is in a wheelchair, and she has carers that come in to help her bath and make her dinner. But mentally and in every other way she is fine. She had a rescue cat who died about 3 years ago, and she said she didn't want to get another pet because she was devastated when Sadie passed away but recently she's been looking into getting another cat.
> 
> She's in most of the time, she goes to physio 3x a week for a couple of hours but generally she would be at home all the time. When she had her previous cat the carers fed her and changed the litter tray but she was a fab companion for my mum, really cheered her up and made her not feel too alone.
> 
> ...


I am the rescue and i don't have a problem with this at all Animals are such good therapy and matched up with the right pet it can be a match made in heaven. I think Izzy would be perfect for your mom as she is a lap cat and just wants loving all the time. If you message me on fb and let me know who you are then we can discuss things further if your mom is interested


----------



## SageFemme (Jul 30, 2014)

Fab will do, so glad I saw your post


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

SageFemme said:


> Fab will do, so glad I saw your post


i'm so glad you saw it too I have lots needing homes so it's great when i hear of a possible new home for one


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

SageFemme said:


> Fab will do, so glad I saw your post


It sounds a great idea for your Mum to have another cat! It will help her so much to have a loving companion she can love, care for and chat to again! A lovely idea! Hope she agrees and it all works out and she will be really happy with a new little friend!


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

I just had a nosey at your Facebook page Sally, You've got some stunning kittens there at the moment! :001_wub:


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

Soozi said:


> It sounds a great idea for your Mum to have another cat! It will help her so much to have a loving companion she can love, care for and chat to again! A lovely idea! Hope she agrees and it all works out and she will be really happy with a new little friend!


Izzy is going to be a lovely companion and friend for SageFemme's mom They are collecting her on 7th October :thumbup:


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

oliviarussian said:


> I just had a nosey at your Facebook page Sally, You've got some stunning kittens there at the moment! :001_wub:


They aren't all on there either OR, i have some lovely long haired tortie kittens too


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

cats galore said:


> Izzy is going to be a lovely companion and friend for SageFemme's mom They are collecting her on 7th October :thumbup:


Fantastic news! A happy ending! Izzy is a beautiful cat a great match I'd say! :yesnod:


----------



## Mum to Missy (Aug 13, 2013)

cats galore said:


> They aren't all on there either OR,* i have some lovely long haired tortie kittens too *


No you don't, long haired torties are horrid rrr: :lol: shame I don't think I could take on any more, I have my hands full with what I have  but pictures would be nice to drool over


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

Mum to Missy said:


> No you don't, long haired torties are horrid rrr: :lol: shame I don't think I could take on any more, I have my hands full with what I have  but pictures would be nice to drool over


Believe me, these are so gentle and well behaved. Maybe the naughty side isn't showing yet


----------



## Colette (Jan 2, 2010)

Long haired torties!!!??? 

And here I was offering to take a black baby when I move! 

Only joking, OH and I have discussed this. We've agreed you always have far too many nice kittens to choose from, we couldn't possibly narrow it down. Most likely we'll just ask you to pick us out the bolshiest, most confident one who could best adapt to our madhouse.

In the meantime keep fingers crossed someone will buy this flat and we can get on with the house and the kitten!


----------

